

I love chess, but I don't trust FIDE's website with my password or passport - golfstrom
https://grahamcluley.com/2015/08/chess-fide-website-password/

======
mtmail
There are way too many websites, who still do this. Some brand names you'd
never expected in the list
[http://plaintextoffenders.com/](http://plaintextoffenders.com/)

